# Nutella E-Liquid



## Avikaar Sonlall (15/9/14)

Hello all. I am a big fan of dessert flavored E-Liquids. I am dying to try some nutella flavored E-Liquid. Does anyone know an online store which sells a good nutella liquid?

Thanks


----------



## Silver (15/9/14)

Haven't seen any locally available, except for the Vape Cartel one that was discontinued

I agree @Avikaar Sonlall , Nutella would be a great thing to find.

I just wonder if it would be as pleasing to vape as it is to eat!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/9/14)

Avikaar Sonlall said:


> Hello all. I am a big fan of dessert flavored E-Liquids. I am dying to try some nutella flavored E-Liquid. Does anyone know an online store which sells a good nutella liquid?
> 
> Thanks



I don't know of any Nutella e liquid, but Nicoticket stock an oreo e liquid which is reported as being just as good as the real thing.

Just a heads up, it is not recommended for use in clearomisers. Only for dripping. 

Mine will be here within the next week or so. So I can let you know how I find it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## steve (15/9/14)

quite a few companies seem to do nutella flavoured joose (none local) 

i would imagine if you are going to order mt baker would be a safe bet 

http://www.mtbakervapor.com/nicotine-juice/hazelnut-spread-e-juice-baker-vapor/

they normally have reviews on the site or you could ask them as they are on the forum @mtbakervapor !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (16/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I don't know of any Nutella e liquid, but Nicoticket stock an oreo e liquid which is reported as being just as good as the real thing.
> 
> Just a heads up, it is not recommended for use in clearomisers. Only for dripping.
> 
> ...


 
That would be great @Yiannaki . I myself was contemplating on buying Oreo from nickoticket but after reading about what it does to clearomizers, dont think my aerotank mini would enjoy it as much as me. Would love to hear about this liquid from you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/9/14)

Avikaar Sonlall said:


> That would be great @Yiannaki . I myself was contemplating on buying Oreo from nickoticket but after reading about what it does to clearomizers, dont think my aerotank mini would enjoy it as much as me. Would love to hear about this liquid from you.


I'm hoping it's here before the week ends! 

Time will tell I guess


----------



## RevnLucky7 (16/9/14)

Avikaar Sonlall said:


> That would be great @Yiannaki . I myself was contemplating on buying Oreo from nickoticket but after reading about what it does to clearomizers, dont think my aerotank mini would enjoy it as much as me. Would love to hear about this liquid from you.


 
Aerotank Mini is glass... It should not be a problem. If you're really worried about it, use the metal tank instead of the glass.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve (16/9/14)

its not a tank cracker . its a coil gunker . a serious coil gunker . on the reo i was rewicking with rayon twice a day with that oreo joose. normally a rayon wick can last me ages

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (16/9/14)

forgot to add , its all worth it because it tastes bloody amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mklops (16/9/14)

Anyone know who stocks the nicoticket oreo flavor locally?


----------



## Al3x (16/9/14)

Mklops said:


> Anyone know who stocks the nicoticket oreo flavor locally?


try @ShaneW I know he stocks nickoticket

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mklops (16/9/14)

Thanks @Al3x I see on his website that @ShaneW doesn't stock the Oreo flavor yet, hopefully in the near future..


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (16/9/14)

Anyone know the delivery charges of nickoticket to South africa?


----------



## Yiannaki (16/9/14)

Avikaar Sonlall said:


> Anyone know the delivery charges of nickoticket to South africa?


It's around 15 USD bud.  + 3 for 'handling'.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

